# Rabbit ValleyÂ® Comics Sales



## RabbitValley (Feb 1, 2010)

_Circles_ - 10% Off All Comics (Issues 2 through 8) when you purchase 3 or more issues.
_Spooo Presents_ - 10% Off Spooo Comics Issues 1-17 when you order 9 or more issues.
_Softpaw Magazine_ - 25% off cover price when you order the _Softpaw 1-3 Pack_
_General Sale_ - Take an additional 10% off your total when you place an order for $70.00 or more and use the coupon code *RV_FEB2010* during checkout.

For more information and to place your orders visit Rabbit Valley Comics.

For up to the week information on the happenings of Rabbit Valley, and its owners, download our podcast here.

We're also on Twitter (rvcomics & rifkafox)!


----------

